# *ehMazing* Prize! Want wireless keyboard with numerical pad?



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Below, is a quick little review I did on the *LMP Bluetooth Keypad* and an *Apple Wireless Keyboard*!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSQ_1esrB0w


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

it's an EhMazing Day!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

"It's an ehMazing Day!"


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## dooger (May 1, 2010)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Markman (Feb 18, 2009)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## iSynth (Mar 17, 2007)

It's an ehMazing day!


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It's an ehMazing day!


----------



## Fuji (Feb 24, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## iMike (Nov 28, 2002)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## Montrealmontreal (Jan 16, 2012)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

It's an ehMazing Day


----------



## Kale58 (Jul 30, 2011)

It's an ehMazing day!


Posted with Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

"It's an ehMazing Day!"
(I saw this on twitter first)


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## DavidH (Jan 4, 2009)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## normcorriveau (Dec 6, 2005)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## mjollymo (Dec 5, 2009)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

One more ehMacian want to get in on the draw? :heybaby:


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

It's an ehMazing Day!


----------



## SophisTicationS (Jan 16, 2008)

drumroll please

...........................


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Alright, that's it... we got our 25 ehMacians entered into the draw. Going to do the draw now. 

(I have 25 untitled folders on my desktop. I press tab and the Mac starts quickly cycling and looping through them. I'll randomly stop, and the folder number it lands on is the winner!)

Posting in a couple of minutes....


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

Wait, csonni posted twice.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Disqualified!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

iSynth said:


> It's an ehMazing day!


The random draw landed on #9. 

*That's you iSynth!!!!* :clap:

Congratulations!

Please PM me your address to send the prize to!

Thanks everyone for playing. Look for more ehMazing Days coming soon! :heybaby:

Please check out the video review in the first post and maybe subscribe to our *ehMac YouTube Channel* if you will.


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Congrats!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Flipstar said:


> Wait, csonni posted twice.




Please reply only once folks.

Will keep the results for this draw as I posted already and didn't notice that.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Oh... so close....

Congrats iSynth.


----------



## iSynth (Mar 17, 2007)

Woohoo!

Thanks so much! I was thinking about getting a wireless keyboard a little while ago...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I vote for a recount. If csonni didn't post twice and the draw began with 24 people I would have won since I am in position #10. ahhaha!

Congrats iSynth.. oh so close!


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats iSynth.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That 2nd reply came due to the fact that I didn't capitalize "Day." Sorry. And congrats to the winner!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Hmm, seems iSynth didn't capitalize the D either. Seems the rules were quite clear on that


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

This contest, tho lovely, discriminates against the busily employed


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I busily employed, just good at multitasking!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

The reason I posted a second time was to avoid disqualification. I thought the cap is required. I guess not, eh.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Can I suggest random.org to pick a random number for the next draw?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

andreww said:


> I busily employed, just good at multitasking!


Ok, discriminates against those burdened with endless meetings


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

head shaking


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jhuynh said:


> Can I suggest random.org to pick a random number for the next draw?


No. My way is awesome.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

darkscot said:


> This contest, tho lovely, discriminates against the busily employed


Some will be in the evening as well.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

ehMax said:


> Some will be in the evening as well.


just what i was hoping to hear


----------

